# Experience Letter for ACS skill assessment



## KALSUN (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am working in Infy for past 6 years as Software Test Analyst and I would like to apply for AUS 176 state sponsorship(SS) visa. As a first step I need to get ACS approval on my Skill and experience. 

For applying ACS skill assessment, i need to get a experience letter from my employer with following details
1. Job Title
2. Job description
3. employment type (Full Time/Part Time)
4. Area of specialization and worked. (Like SQL, ORACLE, JAVA etc...)

My problem is, infy does not provide Job description and Area of specialization in the experience letter as per the company policy. is it fine if I submit my experience letter with out point 2 & 3 for ACS approval.

Note: I have completed 3 years bachelor degree in Computer Science.

Please advice.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

KALSUN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working in Infy for past 6 years as Software Test Analyst and I would like to apply for AUS 176 state sponsorship(SS) visa. As a first step I need to get ACS approval on my Skill and experience.
> 
> ...


Hello Kalsun,

I am in the same dilema. Just wanted to know what did you do to solve this issue.

Regards,
Rajat


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

KALSUN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working in Infy for past 6 years as Software Test Analyst and I would like to apply for AUS 176 state sponsorship(SS) visa. As a first step I need to get ACS approval on my Skill and experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Kalsun,
Welcome to the Forum and All the Best for your New journey!!!
176 no longer exists, now the Visa class 190.. I belive for Tester Victoria and South Australia offer the Sponsorship.

With regards to ACS, if your company cannot provide you detailed description, You can get a statutory declaration ( on Rs.10 Bond Paper) from your supervisor explaining your duration of employment and the nature of your roles and responsibilities. This declaration has to be signed by your Supervisor and you also need to attach an Org chart showing you, your supervisor and his superior. This letter will be good enough to get the ACS assessment. For more details on Statutory declaration please go through the sticky thread with name statutory declaration format merged!!! on this Forum.
Also with regards to your education Please go to the ACS website and see the qualification assessment based on AQF framework.
Also there is a thread started by me, ACS skill assessment, that should also provide you some info,

Regards
RK


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Kalsun,
> Welcome to the Forum and All the Best for your New journey!!!
> 176 no longer exists, now the Visa class 190.. I belive for Tester Victoria and South Australia offer the Sponsorship.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

I have the same issue as my first employer is not providing reference letter. 

I dont have contact with my senior colleagues or managers from my first company. Kindly advise me on how to get the Statutory declaration for my work in first company. Also I am currently in Sydney on 457 visa and looking to apply for PR, since am in Oz right now, should i travel to India to get the statutory declaration ? 

Thanks,
Venu.


----------

